# AMF Built Westpoint Flying Wedge project



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 20, 2022)

I thought I would post a thread on my AMF Built Westpoint Flying Wedge project bike.
When I got it the bike had been parted out and all that was left of the original bike was the frame, gooseneck, crank assembly and seat post. The PO got it with a 5 speed wheel, shifter and caliper brakes but he didn't like 5 speed bikes so he sold off all those parts and put a Shimano coaster brake wheel on it. Apparently the front wheel was gone or damaged because he changed that as well. The bike originally had the Rams Horn handlebars, but some rocket scientist cut them off in the top bends and put some goofy BMX grips on it pointing almost straight down. Luckily I had the set that is on it now.
I bought a set of Western Flyer sculptured grips for it, man I love the way those grips look!
The seat is one of those indestructible Troxel banana seats with the cover is almost like a rubber compound. I have an original seat pan but I would have to find some vinyl close to the original black pleated material they made the cover out of. 
That's all I have for now. When I get more done or more parts.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 20, 2022)

looking good !!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 21, 2022)

I am building a drum brake rear wheel to match my front. I have a choice of a 28 or 36 spoke hub. 
That should make the bike stop on a dime!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 21, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I thought I would post a thread on my AMF Built Westpoint Flying Wedge project bike.
> When I got it the bike had been parted out and all that was left of the original bike was the frame, gooseneck, crank assembly and seat post. The PO got it with a 5 speed wheel, shifter and caliper brakes but he didn't like 5 speed bikes so he sold off all those parts and put a Shimano coaster brake wheel on it. Apparently the front wheel was gone or damaged because he changed that as well. The bike originally had the Rams Horn handlebars, but some rocket scientist cut them off in the top bends and put some goofy BMX grips on it pointing almost straight down. Luckily I had the set that is on it now.
> I bought a set of Western Flyer sculptured grips for it, man I love the way those grips look!
> The seat is one of those indestructible Troxel banana seats with the cover is almost like a rubber compound. I have an original seat pan but I would have to find some vinyl close to the original black pleated material they made the cover out of.
> ...



I had a 3 speed version of this exact same bike a number of years ago that was all original and in really great shape.. I sold it to one of my bike friends for way to cheap.. Wish i would have kept mine.. Really diggin on that Murray rat trap springer fork too. Looking good so far.. RideOn.. Rain..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks man! 
The fork may stay on, but I am looking for a cool AMF fork. I had also considered a Monark style springer. I had an original that had been cut to fit a 20" bike years back and when I had to liquidate my collection it was one of the almost 2000 bikes that went.
I was planning a free/donations bike and toy museum. The owner of the building went bankrupt I lost my building and storage with almost no warning.
Anyway, I do kinda like this look so it could stay. 
Some of these came with a 16" drum brake wheel on a long fork with a brace welded above the level of the wheel for a fender.
I may be able to make up that fork myself, I am thinking on it. 
I need a 16" 24 hole chrome rim that fits a 1.75 tire. I have the drum brake hub to build the wheel.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 21, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Thanks man!
> The fork may stay on, but I am looking for a cool AMF fork. I had also considered a Monark style springer. I had an original that had been cut to fit a 20" bike years back and when I had to liquidate my collection it was one of the almost 2000 bikes that went.
> I was planning a free/donations bike and toy museum. The owner of the building went bankrupt I lost my building and storage with almost no warning.
> Anyway, I do kinda like this look so it could stay.
> ...



Yeah, that's a really COOOL  Wedge bike.. Wish i could find one that i could build up... I have one of those Springer forks that i will be putting on a Flightliner project that's in the works.. Good luck with your Wedge bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks man. If I do something else maybe we can work out something on this fork.
I have the matching chrome Spaceliner that went with it, pretty much all there but partially dismantled.
Someone spray painted the frame but the chrome underneath looks good. I was going to redo it stock but I have too many other bikes I like more so it will be sitting for a while.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 21, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Thanks man. If I do something else maybe we can work out something on this fork.
> I have the matching chrome Spaceliner that went with it, pretty much all there but partially dismantled.
> Someone spray painted the frame but the chrome underneath looks good. I was going to redo it stock but I have too many other bikes I like more so it will be sitting for a while.



So how complete is this Spaceliner? Thanks...


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

It was a complete rolling bike that probably could be ridden. It still has its cool chainguard and if you look close I think you can still read the Spaceliner screening.
 I pulled the fork off it to try on the Wedge. I have another fork I was planning to use but the steer tube is too short. The Wedge takes a 7" steer tube.
The Spaceliner fork barely fits, the top nut is on by a couple threads. I was going to need another fork of some type anyway, I just wanted to see what it would look like with a different fork.
If I liked the Spaceliner fork well enough I was going to buy an AMF fork with a 7" steer tube and take apart another springer I have so I could use the parts on that fork with the dropouts welded over into a hole instead of a slot. The other fork I have may have been a longer fork from a musclebike, I didn't have any other parts of it though.
To sum this up, the Spaceliner fork is not committed to the Wedge. Nor do I have any plans for the Spaceliner, it was one of the bikes I bought for the museum but it was in a storage unit and I did not take the pr1ck to the sheds. Since he knew I had to sell he beat me up on the 2000 bikes he bought at my shop. I had another pr1ck, the note holder on the property scrapping anything he could get his hands on and his punk grandsons were stealing whatever they wanted when I wasn't around so it was him or them.
If you are interested in it we would have to figure out what we want to do and how we would get it to you. I would have to get into my units and pull it out but I know where it is so it shouldn't be too bad to do. Let me know if you need any more info or are interested in it.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> It was a omplete rolling bike that probably could be ridden. It still has its cool chainguard and if you look close I think you can still read the Spaceliner screening.
> I pulled the fork off it to try on the Wedge. I have another fork I was planning to use but the steer tube is too short. The Wedge takes a 7" steer tube.
> The Spaceliner fork barely fits, the top nut is on by a couple threads. I was going to need another fork of some type anyway, I just wanted to see what it would look like with a different fork.
> If I liked the Spaceliner fork well enough I was going to buy an AMF fork with a 7" steer tube and take apart another springer I have so I could use the parts on that fork with the dropouts welded over into a hole instead of a slot. The other fork I have may have been a longer fork from a musclebike, I didn't have any other parts of it though.
> ...



Yeah, that springer is off of a 26" bike for sure.. I would be interested if the chrome frame is in decent shape as i was thinking of getting my Flightliner frame re- chromed, but that would cost me a small fortune.. If it has the og fenders that would be great too.. Think of what you would want price wise and maybe we could work a deal... Thanks Rob... Mark..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

No problem. What I could see and remember of the bike there was no bubbling under the spray paint. I think it was just too much chrome for the owner and they painted it. Sometimes that works out for the best. It keeps the chrome from rusting much. Gasoline would take the paint off.
They did not paint the chainguard, fork or fenders.
 It will be the 1st before I can get to the storage unit. I will pull it out then man and bring it home. I can send photos then.
Thanks, Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 22, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> No problem. What I could see and remember of the bike there was no bubbling under the spray paint. I think it was just too much chrome for the owner and they painted it. Sometimes that works out for the best. It keeps the chrome from rusting much. Gasoline would take the paint off.
> They did not paint the chainguard, fork or fenders.
> It will be the 1st before I can get to the storage unit. I will pull it out then man and bring it home. I can send photos then.
> Thanks, Rob



Okay. Sounds good.. Would be cool to build up another one as i did one about 4 years ago and turned out really cool. Does it have the rack too? Thanks Rob..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 22, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Okay. Sounds good.. Would be cool to build up another one as i did one about 4 years ago and turned out really cool. Does it have the rack too? Thanks Rob..



Good question, I do not recall. I will let you know on that as soon as I have it out man
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

It's been a while since my last post on this thread and I have some updates.
Two weeks or so back I was bidding on an NOS rear slick, the RWL The Fast One that came on these bikes.
I lost by about $5.00, and afterwards asked myself on another Forum what kind of idiot would pay almost $200 for a 20" bicycle tire.
I asked that question again when the seller found another one in his stock and posted it for sale.
Then I raised my hand.
Actually in my defense I didn't pay almost $200 for it. He gave me a special price on a Buy it Now. So I only paid just under $170 so I can use the savings toward a 20 minute counseling session to try to cure myself of these momentary lapses of reason.
Then when it comes I can mount it on the bike and ride down my road doing skid marks and burnouts because that's what they were made for!
I would feel better if I could find the matching front tire and pay way too much for it as well.
I also found a set of brake levers in nice shape from a touring AMF for about $15 shipped. 
I found an early Shimano Eagle derailleur like what that year used that was about 2 points under NOS and I got it for about $25 shipped. It and the slick are the 2 nicest parts on the bike. They are making the rest of the parts feel inadequate.
Except for the seat. It is a real butt kisser.
About an hour after I spent all my money on worthless baubles a guy from the Rat Rod Bikes forum messaged me and said he had the last hard part I was looking for, the Aerobee and Wedge full chainguard. I wanted to paint it black to match the bike and use the cool Flying Wedge 005 decal with the Screeech dragster by the back wheel. I may be able to work out a trade with him, if not he will hold it until my next monetary blessing falls from the sky.
If things keep going this well I will have no excuse for not finishing the bike sometime this decade.
I will post some photos of the new parts tomorrow unless my wife has me committed to a mental institution over this last purchase.
Thanks for listening to my latest mindless rant.
Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

The chainguard style with the decals set.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 7, 2022)

The actual guard I will be purchasing or trading for.


----------

